

Rands In Repose: The Coffee Mug Affair - girk
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/06/24/the_coffee_mug_affair.html

======
jrockway
Normally I like articles like this, but he lost me here:

 _Reaching for my mug is a commitment. It is a reminder that, “Hey, we’re
focusing elsewhere for moment. Don’t screw this up. I’m hot.”_

Really? I think he just needed an interesting-sounding paragraph and made that
up on the spot. I bet he had never thought of it that way before. Ah, over-
analysis. If you think hard enough, you can make anything sound incredibly
complicated.

------
dougp
I would be a surprised if someone could pass a blind taste test and tell
ceramic from aluminum or plastic for the relatively short time coffee is
exposed to them.

